# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] [IP-2013] Pices jointes "par dfaut" et pices jointes d'infopath

## Helianza

Bonjour  tous !

Je suis en train de travailler sur un formulaire de demande d'achat. Dans celui-ci, j'utilise des pices jointes, pour lesquelles je rencontre quelques soucis, puisque soit on peut les lire ET les modifier, soit je bloque la modification et je ne peux plus les lire.
J'ai fini par trouver le bon fonctionnement, c'est celui de la pice jointe que j'appelle "par dfaut". Je cre, sur mon site, une nouvelle liste. Je l'ouvre dans infopath, et voici le rsultat : 

Cette faon de faire me permet de rattacher mes pices jointes ainsi : 

Cela me permet de rajouter plusieurs fichiers, de les supprimer si j'ai les bons droits, et surtout, de les lire en vue lecture seule. En gros, ceci fait exactement ce que je souhaite.

Et l, le drame, si j'ajoute une pice jointe moi-mme dans le document, voici la forme que cela prend (champ 2, le groupe debug est autre chose) : 

Il me considre juste comme un champ pice jointe.
Et le rsultat en action : 

Une pice jointe pour laquelle je ne peux mettre qu'un seul fichier, et qui est soit lisible et modifiable, soit aucun des deux : 


Ma question est donc : comment je rajoute, dans mon document, une pice jointe identique  celle cr par le site sharepoint ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide !

Damien

----------


## ijack30

Tu cres un section extensible, tu ajoutes un champ de type Image ou pice jointe (base 64) Une fois le champ ajout  la section, tu t'assures de bien mentionner que c'est pice jointe.
Tu pourras ajouter autant de pices jointes que dsires.

----------

